# Yamaha A3R and AC3R, anyone played em?



## fps (Feb 18, 2013)

Looking for opinions on these, I tried an A3M and while the unplugged tone was OK (stock strings dragging it down?) the plugged in sound was FANTASTIC. Now really thinking of picking one of these two up. Anyone got anything to say on these guitars?


----------



## troyguitar (Feb 23, 2013)

I have the AC3R, it's great but I never play it. Bought on a whim thinking I might get back into 6 strings and it never happened. If you want a used one, shoot me a PM.


----------



## fps (Feb 25, 2013)

Leaning towards the bigger bodied mahogany model, but thank you for your offer. Think I'd want rosewood too in the smaller body. Sound good?


----------



## troyguitar (Feb 25, 2013)

I love the rosewood and small body, sounds and looks great. The factory setup was even pretty good. I'm a tiny dude who always plays electric so even a "medium" sized acoustic body feels ridiculously huge. 

The only reason I want to ditch it is to find a 7-string acoustic.


----------



## fps (Feb 27, 2013)

troyguitar said:


> I love the rosewood and small body, sounds and looks great. The factory setup was even pretty good. I'm a tiny dude who always plays electric so even a "medium" sized acoustic body feels ridiculously huge.
> 
> The only reason I want to ditch it is to find a 7-string acoustic.



Well being in the UK it would be difficult to purchase your guitar, with shipping etc. but I am leaning either to the AC3R or the A3M. I like mahogany in the bigger body and rosewood in the smaller, which I think needs a bit more in the way of overtones. Thank you for your review!


----------



## rockstarazuri (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm loving mine, its an AC3R. The neck feels like my Mayones guitar's neck


----------



## fps (Mar 15, 2013)

Got a great deal on an A3M, arrives tomorrow!


----------

